# Schaltschrank Aderfarben in Kanada



## ErichN (5 November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir liefern Geräte in die USA und bauen unsere Schaltschränke nach der 
UL 508A Norm, die den Aufbau von Schaltschränken beschreibt.

Wir wollen jetzt nach Kanada liefern. Gibt es so eine ähnliche Norm wie die UL508A auch in Kanada?

Weiß jemand welche Aderfarben in kanadischen Schaltschränken vorgeschrieben sind?

Sind das die selben Farben wie in den USA:
L=schwarz
N=weiß
24VDC=blau



Gruß Erich


----------



## Oberchefe (5 November 2007)

für Kanada ist die CSA zuständig:
http://www.csa-europe.org/german/standards_csa_test/north_american_standards/
Die Normen von USA sollten größtenteils passen. Ich habe schon Prüfberichte von einem "CSA Inspector" gesehen wo hellblau als Nulleiter akzeptiert wurde wenn entsprechende Warnschilder (natürlich großformatig) auf dem Schaltschrank angebracht waren.


----------



## ErichN (8 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> für Kanada ist die CSA zuständig:
> http://www.csa-europe.org/german/standards_csa_test/north_american_standards/
> Die Normen von USA sollten größtenteils passen. Ich habe schon Prüfberichte von einem "CSA Inspector" gesehen wo hellblau als Nulleiter akzeptiert wurde wenn entsprechende Warnschilder (natürlich großformatig) auf dem Schaltschrank angebracht waren.



Danke, dann werde ich mal CSA kontaktieren.

Gruß Erich


----------

